# audi 5k project questions/ intro



## gk666 (Apr 5, 2011)

alright so im going to break this down as my intro and the main reason im here... my names george and I have a 5k turbo... I live in maryland and my father raised me in the usdm world... now the meet i go to is mostly jdm with a couple of dubs and mercs and some other new **** which I'm not a fan of....

now I was on a different audi forum full of, people that don't know much... persay >.>... it seems like most audi owners... including the dub owners that I know dont bother with performance, just dropping their car and burning through a set of tires a week because they couldnt grasp the concept of camber so ultimately they are useless people to ask questions of... my question is, is there an aftermarket for any of this... the 2.2 or the C3 cars in general... my dad used to work in a euro repair shop which is where i believe he was introduced to the quiet luxury v8... long story short he ended up with a 5k turbo and he loved it and his friend whos name i cant remember right now had an 86 quattro which ran 12s... but the only reason it ran 12s is because he made every single part on that car... the craziest but most awesome thing i think was that he drilled and placed an injector on the turbo intake to light the fuel and spool sooner... everytime the turbo spooled it shot flames out of the exhaust, fairly ridiculous... all im wondering is if i wanted to make the 5k marginally faster will i have to go through the same obstacles... im not interested in running 12s but low 14s would be cool... 

right now my plans are set for summer when im making enough money to split funds between my current project (86 monte carlo) and this car... i also have a datsun thats on the backburner as a someday car lol... I want to take the head off and inspect what i can first and if it doesnt seem too bad i will just continue to replace all the gaskets and seals and such and i want to get the turbo rebuilt, and maybe if i cant find anything out about it, when rebuilt maybe have them put in a larger trim wheel, lower the car a little, and just do serious maintenance and then drive her... the car runs right now but its been sitting for a while and like i said i want to freshen her up... 

id also be interested in hearing if anyone else has done anything with this lousy CIS injection, tbi is more responsive and im not terribly enthused about cold start problems seeing as how it gets cold where I live... and tuning ability which trails in with that subject....

I think i covered all the bases, cheers to anyone who can answer any of those questions :laugh:

p.s. if anything i asked or mentioned doesnt make sense or has a better route, please say so... i come from the domestic world and we really just care about litres over here and all my boost knowledge comes from my jdm buds.... in their minds 3 litres is a lot better than 6.6


----------



## gk666 (Apr 5, 2011)

OH and hugely important... pulleys, anyone ever had or heard of someone replacing the terrible awful vbelt pulleys with ribbed pulleys.... i forgot to mention i have no idea how power steering is set up on that car.... fwd's tent to be a pain in the ass but id like to get rid of it and im definitely getting rid of ac... its just extra restriction on the engines potential and useless... so if i can manage to get rid of powersteeing some how that would only be two pulleys id have to worry about 

edit: and another hugely important thing i forgot to mention that makes me absolutely despise german cars... the bolt on wheels, i dont know if the audi has them (im sure it does seeing how every german car iv ever worked on has them) but id definitely, DEFINITELY need to get rid of them... its a terrible idea and in no way beneficial.... the only thing i can possibly think that it would make easier is that if you had ridiculously wide wheels you could probably just put a longer bolt in there.... and its still a terribly awful idea

I would be completely understanding if everyone thought that was a ridiculous idea but iv always said its the first reason i would never own a german car.... and it is


----------



## BigQuattro (Apr 26, 2011)

034motorsports.com
intendedacceleration.com
motorgeek.com


----------

